# Drowning water dragon



## gex (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi

I have just came home and found my water dragon lifless in her water bowl i got her out and after about a min she started to move again is this normal?

Gave me a right shock thought i had lost her.

Any advice plz.

Cheers


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Lots of times I've "Saved" my CWD from her pool, scares me to death.
I think they can last upto 30 minutes or something like that but I'm too scared to chance it as I know mine has nothing between the ears at all.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Mine done this the other week. Scared the s:censor:t out of me.
Hate to think he does it when im not about


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

I had a juvvie cwd that used to sit under the water in his pool for about 10 mins. When i thought something was wrong id open the viv and he'd dive out and hide somewhere else, he was very nervous.


----------



## gex (Nov 20, 2006)

Cheers for the prompt replies guys at least i know it not just mine lol 

Puts my mind at rest a bit lol


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

There's a reason why they're not called Drowning Dragons - their name gives it away!

Here's a quote from ANBG.gov.au - "Water Dragons have been known to remain underwater for up to 90 minutes. Water Dragons when underwater slow their heart rate and conduct some gas exchange across their skin, both O2 and CO2"


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

thats good info..^^^


----------



## Cyberlizard (Apr 1, 2008)

Reptiles with their slower metabolism can generally "hold their breath" (so to speak) for longer. Steve Divers the vet once told me "I never met an animal that was too stupid not to know when it had to breathe again".

When I first had Savs the bigger one (then only a palm-size) would curl up in the water bowl and submerge completely. Later when I gave them both a bath he would float head down and looked as if he'd expired. 

I suspect your CWD just wanted to submerge himself, which is after all their natural behaviour. Have you tried giving him a bath? (Subject obviously to cleaning it out afterwards if you're worried about health and safety issues).


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

yeh as stated bothing to worry about, my big male is always sleeping in his water, im not sure why tho, i thought maybe bvecause its iunder the ceramic it would be warmer so i measured the water temp and it was about 20ish deg C and the ambient night temp is 25C so abit confused.

i just leave him to it now, maybe just fancies a spot of nightswimming! (awesome REM song!) lol


----------



## Namen (May 21, 2010)

*Had to give breath of life*

Hi, 

just experienced the worst thing ever finding my youngest female Water Dragon named Sun, drowned in the bath. I Have 3 in an 11 ff tall set up. I wanted to change the wood and plants inside so I put all 3 Dragons in the bath with rocks and heat lamps hanging over the bath. I have done this many times and never experienced any problems. Checking every 5 – 10 mins they all seemed fine.


Sun had been swimming around a lot and very active. When I last looked in Sun was under the water completely still. Of course I panicked and took her out. Her head just flopped all over the place and eyes were not moving or dilating. I kept rubbing her chest and under neck for at least 5 mins (It felt like more), but still no response. Opening her mouth I could see it was full of water and as I gently rubbed her stomach a thick watery gel began to come out. 



It sounds disgusting but I sucked it out and spat it away. Then I gently put my mouth over Suns nostrils and blew in tiny breaths and pressed her ribcage a few times.


After 40 mins I just thought it was too late. Her body was completely life less. I turned her so she was vertical her head down to the floor and rubbed from tail to throat on her underbelly.


All of a sudden she gagged and more glue water came out. As I tried to open her mouth again to clear it like before she began to bite back. I quickly held her under the heat lamp still rubbing her throat. I could see she was trying to draw breath but was still struggling. I sucked on her nostrils and blew once more. This went on for ages she was fighting trying to breath but I could see she had no energy. I was a little more aggressive with the rubbing then I like to be but her head began to flop again. I rubbed and rubbed and then her hands then began to hold on to my thumb and eventually she slightly opened her eyes. I have never felt so much adrenaline and relief as I did at that moment. She gagged a few more times releasing this watery glue and then began to breath.


Sun is now completely responsive and sitting on her favourite vine. Shell2909 advised me not to change the setup as not to cause anymore stress to Sun.


That was the longest hour I have experience for a long time. I just thought I would tell you guys as most none reptile keepers would think I was nuts and I know you would understand the feeling of dread and relief.


I have since looked at some of the messages of people who have found their Water Dragon underwater but none who’s actually drowned (drowning).


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Namen said:


> Hi,
> 
> just experienced the worst thing ever finding my youngest female Water Dragon named Sun, drowned in the bath. I Have 3 in an 11 ff tall set up. I wanted to change the wood and plants inside so I put all 3 Dragons in the bath with rocks and heat lamps hanging over the bath. I have done this many times and never experienced any problems. Checking every 5 – 10 mins they all seemed fine.
> 
> ...


Glad she's ok


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Mine used to fall asleep in her water at night time. Stay there till her lights came on as far as I was aware. Wouldn't worry about it.


----------

